# Main salmon permits?



## jkr61 (Mar 13, 2015)

Have the main permits been released? And if they have what time were they made available?


----------



## windriver (Mar 26, 2009)

I've been watching it every couple of hours and haven't seen anything available. I did get lucky and grabbed a May 30th MFS permit that came available on Monday. Do they release unconfirmed permits at 8:00am on the 15th or randomly throughout a 24 hour period? Would be nice to know the rules of the game.


----------



## jkr61 (Mar 13, 2015)

Rec.gov said sometime on 16th


----------



## riverdoghenry (Nov 18, 2008)

12am Eastern Stardard Time last night. We picked up a permit and went to bed.


----------



## jkr61 (Mar 13, 2015)

Well that sucks but glad to know so I don't keep wasting time refreshing the computer


----------



## pearen (Apr 28, 2007)

Come and gone. I grabbed a Selway. Saw one MFS, but the date didn't work for me.


----------



## pearen (Apr 28, 2007)

But I grabbed the Selway here within the past hour so maybe they are dribbling them out...

The MFS for 5/31 also popped up and vanished in the last hour.


----------



## pearen (Apr 28, 2007)

Henry, did you get a may MFS or something else?


----------



## riverdoghenry (Nov 18, 2008)

pearen said:


> Henry, did you get a may MFS or something else?


Hells and the Main


----------



## pearen (Apr 28, 2007)

They are trickling, a 6/12 Selway just popped up.


----------



## boaterbrune (Jun 6, 2011)

I am thinking early season (June 15ish) for Main Salmon. Is it too big at this time of the year? Anyone have a little beta?


----------



## Rich (Sep 14, 2006)

boaterbrune said:


> I am thinking early season (June 15ish) for Main Salmon. Is it too big at this time of the year? Anyone have a little beta?


Main Salmon: Never too big and rarely too little.


----------



## boaterbrune (Jun 6, 2011)

Witty! And possibly true of all rivers, though I can think of a few exceptions...


----------



## tripple (Nov 4, 2010)

See ya on the ramp.


----------

